# Hertfordshire Bodywork Recommendation



## kevinpaulm (Sep 17, 2019)

Just in case anyone in Hertfordshire needs any bodywork carried out, I had both of my previous cars, Mercedes SLKS, alloy wheels refurbed at Autowiz in Welwyn Garden City, then last feb, some careless parker, totally crapped up my mk 1 front wheel arch but at least left their phone number, so I took my TT in for a front offside wheel arch repair and they also took off the front bumper and painted that at the same time. Excellent results both with my previous vehicle alloy wheel refurbs and my TT repair. Would recommend them any day. Regards. Kevin


----------

